# Is there such thing as overkill in redoing a control booth



## Keltontheboss (Oct 28, 2013)

So 3 of us are redoing the controlbooth in our theater now I started the reno and invited them I'm using all the resources cause it looks horrible in it but they say it's over kill just cause there lasy I think there's no such thing as "overkill" what do you think

Sent from my GT-S7560M using Tapatalk


----------



## josh88 (Oct 28, 2013)

The first thing that comes to mind would be a stove because you're hungry, that would would be overkill.What are you trying to do that they say is too much?


----------



## Keltontheboss (Oct 28, 2013)

Making a counter to replace the desks that take up room and are a h&s hazard 

Sent from my GT-S7560M using Tapatalk


----------



## FED (Oct 30, 2013)

I have OCD. When it comes to managing infrastructure and creating/improving a good booth workflow, nothing is overkill. If that means I am organizing, arranging, labelling and zip tying every single cable going to and from the booth, so be it. 

If you have the permission to do so, set up your workspace as what you would like your dream workspace to be. I would love to have a hammock and some palm trees in one corner of my booth.


----------



## TheaterEd (Oct 30, 2013)

Making a counter to replace desks is nowhere near over kill as long as you have the means and ability to do so. If it will save you room and provide a permanent solution without sacrificing usable work space, I say go for it. 

I would also second the motion to place a hammock in the booth... you know.... for science.


----------



## zmb (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm personally of having booth counters built at kitchen counter height assuming you can get chairs that are high enough. Makes it easier to see over the audience and not awkward to work at compared to regular desk height. Downside is that everything's a reach if it rolls off or you need to get something out of your bag.

I think Littlites permanently mounted across the desk/counter with each one having their own dimmer would be nice.
A booth fridge and microwave would be great too to keep from having to make the long trek to the shop.


----------



## MNicolai (Oct 30, 2013)

zmb said:


> I'm personally of having booth counters built at kitchen counter height assuming you can get chairs that are high enough. Makes it easier to see over the audience and not awkward to work at compared to regular desk height. Downside is that everything's a reach if it rolls off or you need to get something out of your bag.



Depends on the height of your windows on the wall and their relation to your view of the stage, but I like the counter up higher as well. Add a few drafting chairs in (nice, tall, swivel chairs) and you've got yourself a good setup. Reason I like this is because I want to be able to comfortably stand at the sound or lighting consoles during the show. I only sit for shows that are a "set it and forget it" type thing. I'm tired of killing my back leaning over to operate consoles on desks/counters that are only meant to be sat at.


----------



## Keltontheboss (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah were looking for a barstool or other higher chair 

Sent from my GT-S7560M using Tapatalk


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Oct 31, 2013)

Always interested in preferences for chair or stool. I guess my "drama" background leads me to chair height and making sure the operator can see over audience and window sill, but also see top of proscenium and more under balcony overhang. Maybe falling off a stool in a control booth more than once leads me to this too.  Avoid a need for platforms and one step risers at all costs. Be aware that ADA and the building code does require a control room to be accessible. I lean toward track light over edge of counter and multiple circuits on dimmers. Operable windows always an issue and locating noisy gear - switches (data) for lighting and some a/v components with fans - not in the control room. Acoustically absorbing (and low reflecting) surfaces (carpet, black acp, fabric wrapped panels) all generally improve a booth.


----------



## zmb (Oct 31, 2013)

BillConnerASTC said:


> Be aware that ADA and the building code does require a control room to be accessible.



Is this a new requirement within the last year? I've seen new school theaters open where the booth definitely wasn't ADA accessible being at the top of the stairs and not having any sort of elevator or lift..


----------



## TheaterEd (Oct 31, 2013)

I recently worked in a place built in 2010 that had a booth in the balcony with no elevator. Where I am now was opened at the end of 2012 and we have wheel chair lifts in the booth and the orchestra pit.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Oct 31, 2013)

There is no doubt in my mind that control rooms are required by federal regulation and usually local jurisdiction to be accessible to people with disabilities. It is based on discrimination, and I don't think you can justify not allowing someone who uses a wheelchair to run lights or sound. It may not have been specifically considered when the regulations were first published in the 1990s, but I think a court case would suggest it has always been required.

And you have illustrated very well the danger of using what you have seen as a basis for what is allowed and what is not.

Generally, balconies have to be accessible and have wheelchair seating; mezzanines do not. The difference - regulation wise - is that a mezzanine has 1/3 or fewer seats than the main floor has (sometimes phrased as 1/4 or fewer of the total seat count.

BTW, I don't really expect the OP to include that in their work, but maybe consider that some day that might have to be done.


----------



## Keltontheboss (Oct 31, 2013)

It's not ada accessible atleast to the booth could that result in a lawsuit

Sent from my GT-S7560M using Tapatalk


----------



## Keltontheboss (Oct 31, 2013)

We have a very basic booth what can we do to renovate it? 

Sent from my GT-S7560M using Tapatalk


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Oct 31, 2013)

Keltontheboss said:


> It's not ada accessible atleast to the booth could that result in a lawsuit
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7560M using Tapatalk



Better to ask what can't result in a lawsuit. Certainly a shorter list.

I'll assume existing conditions. Let me suggest that should there ever be a person who has the right and wants to be in the control room because of their disability they cannot get into the control room, do everything in your power to accommodate them. Can you rig a ramp? Offer to assign crew to lift and carry (might satisfy the person who really just wants the to run lights once.) Can they run lights from a stage manager position on stage or from the in house mix area? With our systems, the console is only tethered by ethernet and power, so not hard to relocate. Just try to accommodate them. Second, suggest that you have a plan - even if funding is likely never - to accommodate people with disabilities. But yes, someone prevented from entering the control room - especially in a school where teaching might occur in the control room - could file a complaint. The institution's efforts to accommodate the person with a disability and plans to do so will go a long way towards minimizing any costs. If you have shown good effort and generally behaved well, at the worst you will have to make modifications to accommodate that person.

Now, a new building or one recently designed and built - like 10 years or so but there really is not a statute of limitations on this - they are more likely to go after those that were responsible and either consciously did not comply - like a school board who directed the designers and builders to not do it or the designers and builders who chose - out of ignorance or for budget concerns - not to do it.

The biggest problem we have is that people don't plan for the space it takes and then try to carve it out of the control room space - always a disaster.


----------



## tjrobb (Oct 31, 2013)

ADA only requires a ramp or lift if the space is open to the public and over a certain size. I believe the cut is 300 square feet. Best check with your authority.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Nov 1, 2013)

tjrobb said:


> ADA only requires a ramp or lift if the space is open to the public and over a certain size. I believe the cut is 300 square feet. Best check with your authority.




I'm guessing you are referring to this from the 2009 ADA Architectural Guidelines:

_203.9 Employee Work Areas. Spaces and elements within employee work areas shall only be required
to comply with 206.2.8, 207.1, and 215.3 and shall be designed and constructed so that individuals with
disabilities can approach, enter, and exit the employee work area. Employee work areas, or portions of
employee work areas, other than raised courtroom stations, that are less than 300 square feet (28 m2)
and elevated 7 inches (180 mm) or more above the finish floor or ground where the elevation is essential
to the function of the space shall not be required to comply with these requirements or to be on an
accessible route.
_
The same exception is also in the 2006 IBC.

It's true where this is only an employee work area, such as a professional theatre. I would not call this open to the public but you might, and it is not a factor in any case. Regardless, in a school where students are allowed in the control room, this does not apply. Also, this is not permission to discriminate against an individual with a disability. If you did not hire someone as, say, a board op, because they could not get into the control room, I wager you would lose in court, but anything can happen in court.


----------



## museav (Nov 2, 2013)

Perhaps it makes sense to start with defining just how extensive a renovation is being considered. Is this a basic cleanup and reorganization or a gut and rebuild? There is a point between those extremes where building code and ADA compliance, licensed professionals, etc. become relevant. Also, what type of theater is this and what are the roles/positions of the parties involved?

As far as what tjrobb and BillConnorASTC were discussing, I have found that the critical issue is that the text Bill referenced refers to employee work areas. The general public is one thing but what about outside users, contracted service providers, students, volunteers, etc. that may not be the general public but that are also not employees nor do you necessarily want them being classified as employees? Unless access is limited to actual employees or you are willing to treat anyone accessing the space as an employee then you may want to be careful about applying that exemption.

I have worked on school theaters where the booth was not accessible because there were alternative control positions provided that were accessible. For example, if you have both FOH and booth positions where a show can be run from either one then you may not need both locations to be accessible, although that is something you'd probably want to verify.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Nov 2, 2013)

Museav offers good points. Changing a counter often will not rise to a project with permits, etc. 

As far as ADA, I would urge you consider if the experience of board op from another location like in house mix or backstage is indeed equivalent enough to pass as not discriminating against someone because of their disability.


----------

